# Flight tracker app for iPad??



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I cannot seem to find an app that will do what I want: I'm looking for an app that will allow me to "track" my flight while I'm on an airplane. In other words, show me the view on the ground, follow the map, determine landmarks, what's that river? etc. 

Yes, I realize that wi-fi must be shut off during flight.....I'm figuring there must be an app that can simulate the flight based on the flight plan. I had one app that seemed promising- you enter the flight number ahead of time, it is supposed to keep you informed- but I couldn't get it to work. Any ideas? 

I have an Android phone (Galaxy Note 3) as well as an iPad......any help very much appreciated!


----------

